# How much to feed my 10 week old cockapoo puppy



## ZoeIsabelleSmith (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi,

I have a 10 week old cockapoo puppy (Walter) who weighs 2kg. He’s been on gastrointestinal food from the vets but just starting to introduce Harrington’s puppy food to transition over to that. Trying to work out how much to feed him. On the back off the bag it gives you an expected adult weight chart to base it on but says 200-400g but that seems like a lot for a little puppy can anyone help with some advice please. I’ve looked on a few links with no luck.

thanks in advance


----------



## nataliapap (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi. My little pup cooper is now 11 weeks but he is 4kg. I feed him 50g of his royal canine kibble three times a day. I know you should feed based on the dogs adult weight which is typically 10-12kg for a standard cockapoo. It does seem like a lot of food but my advise would be to stick to the charts! Puppies grow so fast and they need all the food they can get to develop correctly. Try feed him the recommended amount and if by any means it doesn’t serve him well then maybe see a vet.


----------

